# What Rodents do you have?



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

Just being nosy  

I've got a Syrian Hamster called Luna


----------



## PurpleCrow (Mar 22, 2009)

I forgot Gerbils  And probably loads of others... Cant figure out how to edit the poll either


----------



## purple_x (Dec 29, 2010)

I have a syrian called Dexter.

4 dwarfies called Willow, Zeke, Ollie and Louie.

And 3 gerbils called Oscar, Dante and Jakey.....I just clicked on 'other' for my gerbils!


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

i have one dwarf, called hammy
5white mice called, polo, chewit, bubblegum, fudge and chocolate drop
1 long haired male mouse called scruff
1 female chocolate mouse called star
3 gerbils, ginger one called amanda, white one called snowdrop, and a grey one call blue.
and more mice on the way


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

14 ratties
8 does
Bullseye, 2yrs 10 months old black capped
Isabella, black Berkshire who will be 2 tomorrow
Hyldi, blue Berkshore dumbo, who's around 18 months old
Spinki, British blue dumbo who's also around 18 months
Lola, black rex Berkshire, also around 18 months
Tau, mink variegated aged around 7 months
Pippin, agouti blue capped aged around 7 months
Ki, black hooded aged around 7 months

6 bucks
Irwin, approx 18 months old black hooded
Lennon, approx 18 months old ruby eyed hooded Siamese dumbo
Mr. Skyfish, buff capped aged 4 months
Snape, black self aged 4 months
Professor Nebulous, agouti blue capped aged 4 months
Tesla, striped roan aged 4 months


----------



## ArabiCoffee (Sep 3, 2010)

1 Syrian baby: Casper


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 2011)

2 Syrians - Bear & Milo
8 Rats 5 bucks - Zuess, Scabbers, Scraps, Mac & Cheese, 3 does - Mollie, Luna & Poppet)
and 2 Degu's - Notch & Rach


----------



## miniloo (Feb 7, 2011)

i'm loving finding out what everyone calls there little furries :thumbup:


----------



## thedogsmother (Aug 28, 2008)

I have
17 rats
11 mice
8 Gerbils
3 Syrian Hamsters

Forgot to say, all their names are in my signature.


----------



## siberiankiss (Sep 24, 2010)

Rats:
Bruce: Mismarked black capped
Reg: Agouti hoodie
Dotty: Roaned out dumbo roan. 
Maida: Agouti berkshire
Nilda: Agouti berkhire
Eric: British blue
Boba: British blue agouti
Manny: Himilayan dumbo
Floyd: Buff dumbo
George: Black berkshire
Dave: Champagne dumbo
Tom: Champagne hooded. 

Hamster: 
Bobby: Short haired brown, ginger and white syrian.


----------



## Argent (Oct 18, 2009)

10 ratties now... :'(

Rufus and Seamus, both 2 years old, black self topears.

Lavender, 11 months old approx, fawn hooded dumbo.

Shank (girlie), Tetley, Twining, Bigboy and Fitch (boys) all black hooded topear siblings, 9 months old (Lavender's bubs, [email protected] oopsie litter) There were two other girls as well that I rehomed to the vet that first checked them over for me. I had called them Rosie and SweetPea at the time, also black hoodies 

Mimi, 5-6 months old approx, agouti hooded topear with micro-eyes (birth defect)

Mochi, 5-6 months old approx, beautiful himi/smeeze topear.


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

10 guinea pigs and 12 babies


----------



## Truckle (Oct 6, 2010)

I have :

2 female dumbo rats: Alice & Frisby
2 female gerbils: Tansy & Cinnamon
5 male gerbils: Baxter, Ozzy, Charlie, Reggie & Perrin
1 male Syrian hamster: Moley


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

12 chinchillas
6 gerbils
5 crd/ww hybrid dwarf hamsters
4 syrian hamsters
2 guinea pigs
1 chinese dwarf hamster


----------



## CanIgoHome (Oct 25, 2008)

2 Russian's 
4 Roborovski's

but want more russians


----------



## Tapir (Mar 20, 2010)

......................................................................


----------



## dee o gee (May 21, 2010)

Just the 1 syrian hamster called Dora at the moment.


----------



## Cherpi (Nov 19, 2010)

I'm very upset "degus" didn't get their own option, god damn OTHER :'(

2 degus


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

Just the ratties


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 27, 2008)

I got 
2 black naked dumbo ratgirls- audrid, leela
2 hooded naked dumbo ratgirls- ezri, emony
1 panda marked syrian hammie- inigo montoya
2 old lady meeces- (lilac/white-spring, black/white-winter)


----------



## Myth (Apr 5, 2009)

10 Meece
Hobgoblin, Blackjack, MnM, Thing 1, Thing 2, Jinx, Twidget, Punch, Melady, and 'Unamed Dutch girl'.

3 Chinese Dwarfs
Oberon, Willo the Wisp, and Mr.Y.

10 Syrians
Loki, Pandemonium, Letho Eudora, Hex, Ace of Spades, Imp, Thunder, Lightning Demon, Temptation, and one of the rescue 'Madness Hams'.

3 Piggys
Red, Piglet, Levi

2 Dogs
Buzz-mutt + Dizz-og

1 African Grey
He gets called many things... 

oh and 1 Man and 1 Small Boy !!


----------



## SophieCyde (Oct 24, 2010)

2 chinese hamster - Rocky & clearance
2 Guinea Pigs - Cocoa & Cookie


----------



## Paws&Claws (Aug 29, 2009)

5 Mice - 2 girls (Star & Stripe) 3 males (Sonic, Squiggles, Spots)
4 Degus - Lenny, Leo, Gooey & Chewy

 x


----------



## zany_toon (Jan 30, 2009)

I have 52 mice and 3 ASFs  Names are below, don't want to give myself RSI by typing out all their names again :lol: And of course I mustn't forget the giant cat shaped mouse known as Theo


----------



## niki87 (Nov 18, 2009)

1 syrian. 5 winter whites, 16 rats, 2 piggies and 4 bunnies. Erm I put otherin the poll...but are piggies rodents?? Lol!


----------

